# 1982 Johnson 25HP Tiller



## bAcKpAiN (May 16, 2008)

Anyone have info on this engine? It is a manual start 20" shaft motor. I am looking to purchase used for $350. Any ideas what to look for in particular with this motor?


----------



## bassboy1 (May 16, 2008)

Nothing wrong with it. I would pick it up in a heartbeat, cause my 40 needs the lower unit rebuilt, and I am not going to be able to have all the parts show up until after we get back from vacation, thereby not letting us take the boat with us.

Check the lower unit oil, do a compression test, and run the motor before you buy.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 20, 2008)

Ok, I didn't get the responses in time to listen to it run etc etc. But the short story is this, I got the motor home after buying it for 350$. Story goes that it was fogged then stored for the last year. What should I do to make the getting running process easier? I filled a trash can and had the lower unit in the water and setup the fuel lines from my other motor (uses the same fuel mixture) and gave a few pulls. It acted like it wanted to turn over at first but didn't. I could see the fogging oil coming through the exhaust (dark brown oily substance) and figured it fouled the plugs. I took the plugs out and they looked like they were covered by some sort of oily varnish. I had limited time so all I did was spray the plugs down with carb cleaner and stuck them back in. Still no go it is acting like it isn't getting any spark. I had limited time so I just put her away. My plan is to hit a shop for some lower unit oil, and spark plugs; get some fresh gas and try again when I have some more time. 

The motor looks like it is in real good shape inside and out, I am really thinking this motor hasn't been used much in its lifetime at all. Looking in the carb it is clean as a whistle. I will let you know what the lower unit oil looks like and post some pics of the engine. The lower unit oil should be clean and fresh as he had a new water pump put in last year before fogging and storage.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2008)

Have someone hold the spark plug out while touching a metal part to see if it has spark. Sounds like the prior owner really overdid the fogging - it should not pour out the exhaust. You can do this by yourself if you can wedge the plug somewhere, use a visegrips or a clamp. The spark will be visible. 

Is it sucking gas when you pull? Hit it with a little starting fluid and see if if tries to start.

You may need to clean out the carb as well.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 20, 2008)

Well, he told me he used the whole can. I am not familiar with fogging so is a full can on a 25HP overdoing it? 

Yea, I am going to take my time and do this right, I have gone two weeks now without fishing and am sort of surviving, I am not gonna rush the boat out on the water only to end up in the hole again. I really think I got a good deal here, and the seller was honest so I am pretty stoked even though it isn't starting as easily as I hoped.


As far as getting fuel, I think it is getting it. After about 6 to 10 pulls I was starting to smell gas in the carb, and you could see a little trickle near the ckoke door. I hit it with a touch of starter fluid into the carb and it didn't do a thing. I really think spark is the issue.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2008)

Try replacing the spark plug - they might be fouled beyond saving.

Also, check the spark plug wires carefully - if someone screwed with them the ends might have pulled loose


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 20, 2008)

I was wondering if I could replace the spark plug wires?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> I was wondering if I could replace the spark plug wires?



Yes!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 20, 2008)

I shall have to find some then!!! I SHALL RULe THE WORld HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAhAHAHAAH



ok, I am thinking I really need to go fishing now.... I just interrupted a study hall with my laughter. [-X


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 29, 2008)

Ok, finally had some time to look at the thing.

It is a Johnson Model #J25RLCNB Serial #E5635823. I pulled out the plugs and let the 55gal drum fill up. Once full I let rip about 20 or so pulls on the rope to air out the cylinders. After the fuel/fogging oil mixture stopped shooting out with the pulls I gave the motor a little break, put some fresh plugs in gapped to .30 as reccommended by the book and we got the motor eventually to fire. It took a while and a lot of stalls restarts to get the idle well. After playing with it for about 30 minutes or so I noticed that the stream from the telltale was getting intermittant, where it had been pretty strong in the beginning, then it stopped totally and steam started coming out instead.... rutroh. I stopped the engine right away and am wondering what it could be. 

#1 on my list is a water pump kit. I already have lower unit oil and a filler to repace the lower unit oil before I take it out on the water. Is there any way that the water flow lines might be otherwise restricted? Could they get clogged? Am I just being overly doom n gloom here? I know after sitting for a year (probably more) that a water pump is the probable answer but with the way things have been going this season it is hard to accept the easy answer to anything.


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2008)

Sounds like you need to replace the impeller if it is not peeing.


----------



## Popeye (May 30, 2008)

I would replace the impeller anyhow. Just so you know, the telltale stream doesn't alway indicate a lack of cooling to the motor. Many motors have a weak stream when idling on the muffs or in your case in a drum. Also sometiimes the telltale itself gets clogged while the proper cooling flow goes through the motor. Motors with temp alarms are safer to run w/o a telltale flow than those without. My Honda barely has any telltale flow at all but it's getting plenty of cooling to the motor. If it was my motor I would replace the impeller and then notice the flow. That would be my standard.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 7, 2008)

I finally got the boat to the river for a sea trial. Got there and the motor started on the first pull then immediatly died. Some quick choke adjustments, dropping my car keys to the bottom of the ripping Delaware current, and I got her to fire right back up again and run strong. It is still a learning curve getting the carb adjusted right on the old girl, but boy does the boat fly with the 25 on her! I am going to update the pics soon I promise, just too tired to dig out a camera.


Thanks for all of the help!


----------



## Jim (Jun 7, 2008)

Good to hear she is almost dialed in.


----------



## shamoo (Jun 7, 2008)

Way to go, but when you go to winterize her, just spray the fog into the carb till she starts to smoke and idle ruff, one can should last along time, my can is like 6 yrs. old.


----------

